# A few collection pics...



## paphioboy (Jun 1, 2011)

The (mainly) phal growing area:





Multiflora paphs:




This is definitely the fastest growing paph I have (and ever had) - I got it as a single growth with a new start just last December and the new start is now nearly mature and has 2 growths of its own... I hope that's a sheath on the oldest growth... Fingers crossed.. 




I'm very excited about this phal bellina spike.. Definitely the slowest growing phal I have.. Took me 5 years to get it to this size from a seedling (but suffered crown rot once). It had better be good!!




P/s: Anybody wanna guess what the tiny fella in the thumb pot is?


----------



## Ernie (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice. 

Little guy is a Neo?


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2011)

So, what is that fastest growing paph? Looks like something with kolopakingii in it based on the awesome size!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks..  



> Little guy is a Neo?



Bingo!  That's supposed to be flowering size, but no blooms yet... Had no idea neos can be so tiny... It doesn't have a varietal name... 

Heather, the paph isn't really that big. It is Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth x philippinense)...


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2011)

The name tag is in English. I can read it.


----------



## Hien (Jun 1, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think you can tell right away whether it is a sheath or a leaf (even really early).
The young leaf's tip always leans away toward the outside.
The sheath seems thinner, & the tip tilts to the center of the plant.


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2011)

Clark said:


> The name tag is in English. I can read it.



Yeah, well I was on my ipad, and didn't have the screen locked so every time I tried to turn it to read the tag, the screen turned, and I didn't feel like turning on the screen lock, so I was lazy and just asked.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice growing. All plants look very healthy.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanx for sharing. Are these in Malaysia? Say. "Hi!" to your dad for us.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 1, 2011)

> The young leaf's tip always leans away toward the outside.
> The sheath seems thinner, & the tip tilts to the center of the plant.



Yes, that's right. That plant in particular has no sheath now, but I'm hoping it will soon as the leaves are getting shorter and shorter towards the crown... 



> Thanx for sharing. Are these in Malaysia? Say. "Hi!" to your dad for us.



Yes. Will do.  I think he's doing a pretty decent job.. hehe


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 1, 2011)

Very healthy plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the way you are growing your Phals.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Dot. I find phals can be 'somewhat' crowded, provided there's ample air in between plants. I hang them like that for better presentation. The smaller sequential-flowering ones with short spikes higher at the back, larger-spiked doritaenopsis/phals in front..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Yes. Will do.  I think he's doing a pretty decent job.. hehe



You have no idea how lucky you are to have such good help!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Great collection...wow!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Thanks Dot. I find phals can be 'somewhat' crowded, provided there's ample air in between plants. I hang them like that for better presentation. The smaller sequential-flowering ones with short spikes higher at the back, larger-spiked doritaenopsis/phals in front..



I hope they can be crowded -- mine are! Yours look like they have good space between them.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, your plants look really good!!!! And even a catt bloom  !!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks all..


----------

